# Does anyone use Power rollers?



## dirtyoldman (May 9, 2011)

I'm asking about the ones for airless pumps, not the cheapies. 

I am a property manager, so I do apartments and single family rental property. I had a painting business years ago and quit maybe a decade ago. I still like painting, just not all day every day. I keep the repaints for myself. I like doing it. 

For interiors speed is an issue. It's not really my time, it's that I lose money when the apartment isn't rented. Anything I can do to cram more production in a long day at turnover time helps. 

The place I'm doing now is actually a full remodel. It will have no carpet. I'll spray the ceiling and trim, and then was planning on rolling the walls. It's a 1800 sq ft house. A typical repaint will have carpet down. It will be the same color through out the house and from house to house so I can touch up as needed. It's an eggshel finish. I'm considering going to flat to help with this. 

Anyway, I'm considering a power roller to do this. I've never used one and never seen anyone that used one. Cutting in the walls will be easy, as I'm never changing colors. I was thinking this would have extra cleanup but would cut my rolling time by about 2/3. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## dirtyoldman (May 9, 2011)

Another option I was considering is using the sprayer on the whole wall except within say a floor or so of the trim and ceiling and then using the roller to spread it all out. I was worried about overspray, but the color of the wall, ceiling, and trim is pretty similar and I might even try putting a slight negative pressure in the room with a box fan to pull the overspray right outside.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I have sprayed apartments before, beneficial if you have to do multiple coats. Otherwise more of a pain than it is worth. Power rollers work great. I've done a lot of exteriors with them.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a couple of the Graco pressure rollers. They have their place, but I really feel the occasions are rare. With the hose they are also pretty awkward. Personally, I feel a 14" or an 18" roller is more productive.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What Woodland said. 18s and 14s make life better.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Speed Rollers. Double roller that kicks azz. Only for walls.


----------



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

AHHHH Don;t use that power roller.... it sucks!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Speed Rollers. Double roller that kicks azz. Only for walls.


I seen those at a pro show a few years back but never have tried one.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I have a couple of the Graco pressure rollers. They have their place, but I really feel the occasions are rare. With the hose they are also pretty awkward. Personally, I feel a 14" or an 18" roller is more productive.


I agree with this. I have the Graco also, used it a few times on exteriors, but never on an interior. (agreed - hose is awkward) Correct - occasions are rare. 

Been using a 14" and a bucket more-so also...want to buy my used power roller??


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> .want to buy my used power roller??


Lol Thats funny  I considered offering to sell mine too :yes:


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I havnt trade power roller for a few years but when I did a remember them working great when they are clean and new but causing a lot of headache in the long run!


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

I use one all the time. Id recommend ordering one from Titan. Mine came with 3'-6' telescoping pole and inline gun for $320.. It's amazing! Ive used the cheap Graco one from home depot and honestly its pretty damn sweet also, i dont like the 45 degree fitting tho.

Some argue that it takes too long to clean the pump and accessories, imo when you compare how long it takes to clean that 18'' bucket the time spent is about the same..

A really cool trick i learned pressure rolling apartments... Get a pair of 25lb dumbells and use them to guide the hose.

NEVER leave the pressure roller holding paint overnight... This wierd gray **** comes out of the roller head.. I think metal oxidation or something like that..


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PaintSlave said:


> I use one all the time. Id recommend ordering one from Titan. Mine came with 3'-6' telescoping pole and inline gun for $320.. It's amazing! Ive used the cheap Graco one from home depot and honestly its pretty damn sweet also, i dont like the 45 degree fitting tho.
> 
> Some argue that it takes too long to clean the pump and accessories, imo when you compare how long it takes to clean that 18'' bucket the time spent is about the same..
> 
> ...


Good info. I like the dumbell idea. Leaving it in paint overnight also explains the gray I never figured out


----------



## Claymore (Mar 13, 2012)

so...this is an old post but, would anyone say that using the power roller for apt. repaints is or can be a good thing? as in, is it worth it? does it actually cut down on time? not including cleaning times..


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

Back when I did apartments i used an 18". I still use the 18 when I have a few rooms with the same color. Tip trim the edges on the roller to help with feathering the lines and helps avoid that crap line on the wet edge side.

GL

b


----------



## Claymore (Mar 13, 2012)

@do-honey..thanks..i still do use an 18" but i am always looking for ways to cut my time whilst not cutting on quality. just wondering if there was anyone out there who has had some or lots of experience with one, and if they could give me some feedback, as well as some more updated info on the accu-brush and how other pro painters felt about using it.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Claymore said:


> @do-honey..thanks..i still do use an 18" but i am always looking for ways to cut my time whilst not cutting on quality. just wondering if there was anyone out there who has had some or lots of experience with one, and if they could give me some feedback, as well as some more updated info on the accu-brush and how other pro painters felt about using it.


I have tried two in my day and they both were a waste of $....the first was a roller frame that a spray gun attached to and sprayed the paint on to the roller, the second one I tried was a graco pressure feed, that feed the paint from inside the roller, the main problem that I had with both was the hose was always getting in the way, you always have your hands on the pole so you can't control the hose.......please don't misread the last line


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

I find it easier and less awkward to spray the walls with a 12" extension tip on my gun, and then drop the gun and backroll. I had a power roller and found it was more work than it saved. Also, I thought it was a PIA to clean up after use. Most of my walls are medium orange peel textured, and the sprayer leaves an acceptable finish even with no back roll. I usually only back roll wide full walls where light might make sheen a problem. To me, an airless power roller would be too much gear to deal with.


----------



## Claymore (Mar 13, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> I have tried two in my day and they both were a waste of $....the first was a roller frame that a spray gun attached to and sprayed the paint on to the roller, the second one I tried was a graco pressure feed, that feed the paint from inside the roller, the main problem that I had with both was the hose was always getting in the way, you always have your hands on the pole so you can't control the hose.......please don't misread the last line


lol, hey thanks pal, no misread on the last line, funny though..however, there is a guy who suggested using dumbells to control the hose feed, if you scroll back up to read..


----------



## Bob547 (Aug 27, 2011)

If they are just rentals, maybe just spray all the ceilings, walls and closets, and roll and brush the doors and trim.


----------

